# How do you improve tan?



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in love with my black tans. Like, really really in love. But they are poor. Very poor.

How do you go about improving the tan?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I take it to mean by improving the tan, to get the colour deeper.

Its selective breeding. just get the two best tans you have and breed them together, keep doing that and you will see the tan get better.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Well... that seemed to obvious! Lol, thank you.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've heard it said that one can improve on fawn, which often has a much lighter orange on the belly by breeding a good tan to it; it bet it works the opposite direction as well...not sure...anyone else have any thoughts on that?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've always been told that you need a dominant red to improve tan. I'm not sure if other varieties work like recessive yellow or not or if it's only Ay that will improve the tans orange tones.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

You can improve Tans faster with dominant Red, but it can be done without it as well.


----------

